# Cat Attract...



## Thomas O'Malley (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,

Does anyone have a link to where I can buy this (or any similar products) from? I can only find American stockists.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Try these, they sell it at the shows so might be worth giving them a call to see if they can still get it

Events and Show Diary. Buy your Pet Products Online from Crystal clear pet products, Litter Pearls and Ultimate Innovation are the Best Cat Litters


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

R & L pet products sell it R & L Pet Products - cats, breeders, shows, litter, food, and accessories. You can get it online from them or if you have a cat show near you Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy he has a stand at most of those and usually has a show offer of 3 for 2 on his litter.


----------



## Thomas O'Malley (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. Does anyone know of any other litter products that I can use to 'attract' my cat to the litter tray? Preferably something you can use in combination with standard litter.

Ta.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

They sell the 'special ingredient' separately, that you can put into normal litter Cat,Dog & Small Animal Toys,Foods & Litters from The Cat's Whiskers Pet & Gift Shop. (scroll to the bottom of the page) I think it has to be used in conjunction with clumping litter from memory.


----------



## Evurr (Apr 17, 2009)

I always thought leaving a little of the old litter in there did the trick. If you mask the smell of the pee they don't know that's where they pee.

But I haven't checked the links so I could be off topic here.


----------

